# Couldn't Help Myself!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am going to look at a new doeling tomorrow!! :clap: I'm pretty excited. She should do awesome in the show ring!  And her color is really rare! Soo I am buying her with the money I get from selling a few other goats! I am so excited, and I plan on putting a deposit down!! :leap: 

Hopefully I'll be getting some pics of her, her brother, dam, and sire.  

Just had to share!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's so exciting! I love shopping for new goats!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Exciting!!! can't wait to se pics! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know... how exciting... that could be.... :greengrin: :wahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm leaving to see her now!! :leap:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, there! How fun -- who's the breeder? The herd name? And of ocurse, what color!?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats, can't wait for the pics! :wahoo:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

SS: Aribba Acres Buster Brown (med brown, own a buck (Jachin Valley Mordecai) by him.)
Sire: Aribba Acres Stoney Ridge (Medium Caramel with Chocolate Markings)
SD: Lotsa-does-4 a-buck Lil' Dumplin (light caramel, LOVE HER!)

Sycamore Creek Pygmies SR Nutmeg (med/dark caramel w/ brown points!!!!!!)

DS: K & J Pygmies Gandolf (Reserve Jr Champ, light caramel. I have a daughter of his)
Dam: K & J Pygmies Butterscotch (Medium Caramel)
DD: Criation Valley Rebecca (grey agouti)

She's really nice! Excuse the bad pic (taken with my phone) and in th epic it looks like her markings are black, but they aren't. 

She really is a nice girl! I am excited. Plus I simply ADORE Lil' Dumplin! :clap: And her sire is FANTASTIC! I love her lines!! :drool: They are to die for!

I don't get her til Sept, which gives me time to sell some! :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty! Love the wattles too. Congratulations :stars:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

She is so cute! I love the wattles too!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She's beautiful :drool:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait to show her!! :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

She's pretty darn cute! Congrats!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

How adorable she is!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------

